# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Grosseur à l'anus

## corinnebergeron

Depuis quelques jours je trouvais que l'anus de mon BILL, genre de croisé teckel et épagneul d'un noir profond, était bien grand et bien rose ...ce matin j'ai voulu regarder et j'ai une énorme masse rose et visiblement très douloureuse. RDV est pris demain matin pour une éventuelle intervention et bien sûr une consult mais vous auriez pas une idée de ce que çà peut être ? Autrement il est tout pareil à d'habitude sauf qu'il se lèche peut être plus.

Il a 7 ans pile poil et on s'en occupe peut être moins en ce moment que de SPIRIT, en fin de vie, et des deux vieilles dames, aux vieilles vessies ... mais c'est un chien robuste et sans chichis depuis qu'il a surmonté la maladie de peau de ses premiers mois.

----------


## aurore

Un de mes chiens a eu un truc dans le genre, de la taille d'une grosse cerise: c'était un adénome, ça a été retiré, il a été castré au passage (ce qui est le traitement recommandé pour ce type de tumeur) et basta. C'était il y a 3 ans et ce n'est jamais revenu.

Voilà pour mon expérience perso, ça ne veut pas dire que ce soit ce que ton chien a, mais je te souhaite que ce soit aussi bénin  ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

C'est vrai que je ne l'ai pas fait castrer, je trouvais que mon autre chien, SPIRIT, avait été transformé en légume par la castration et il n'y a aucune chance de reproduction dans son mode de vie parisien mais s'il le faut on le castrera, c'est sûr. Si ce n'était que çà ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et moi qui ne savait quel cadeau me faire à NOEL ... c'est tout trouvé ! çà doit coûter ... la peau des fesses !

----------


## flomyspra

Mon chien mâle a eu aussi quelquechose qui ressemble bien à ce que tu décris. Je ne me souviens plus des termes techniques mais en gros c'était la glande qui produit les odeurs que laisse le mâle qui s'est inflammé pour former une grosse boule rose, j'ai eu très peur aussi car je croyais que c'était une tumeur mais le véto m'a rassuré, ça arrive souvent aux chiens mâles. Mon chien prend un médicament depuis un mois pour la faire régresser, il a encore 15 jours de traitement. ça ne marche pas toujours très bien mais le véto m'a assuré que ça ne le gênait pas et effectivement, ça n'a pas l'air de le perturber et bien souvent les médicaments font régresser la boule mais il peut y avoir récidive, et il faut recommencer le traitement. ça peut s'opérer aussi.
Je ne sais pas si c'est la même chose qu'a ton chien mais ça peut être une possibilité, j'ai eu tellement peur entre le moment où j'ai vu cette grosseur sur mon loulou et le moment où il a vu le véto même si il n'y a eu qu'1/2 journée d'attente car j'ai pris rendez-vous en urgence que je tiens à te rassurer, ce n'est pas forcément grave.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Merci beaucoup ! la secrétaire du véto a eu l'air de savoir de quoi il s'agissait et m'a dit de l'amener à jeun "au cas où". On focalise en ce moment sur un autre de nos quatre chiens qui est en fin de vie, que le plus jeune ait quelque chose nous retourne depuis hier ... j'aurais peut être dû le voir plus tôt mais c'est vrai que j'ai rarement le nez sur son trou du c....

----------


## jocelyne

Comme dit plus haut, ce n'est pas forcément grave.
Je pense soit enlever la boule, soit enlever la boule et le castrer en même temps.
Quand on a plusieurs animaux et surtout quand l'un d'eux est très malade, c'est vrai qu'on a tendance à moins faire attention aux autres, c'est normal.

Grosses grosses caresses à Spirit.

----------


## éliz

si c'est comme mosca c'etait une hernie périnéale, grosse opération mais il s'en etait bien remis

----------


## corinnebergeron

Et ben dites donc vivement demain midi qu'on en sache davantage ... je vous tiens au courant.

----------


## éliz

malheureusement ça peut être tellement de chose, je croise pour qu'il n'y ai rien de grave

----------


## Houitie

une infection d'une glande anale ça peut faire ce genre de chose aussi...

----------


## aglae84

la semaine dernière j'ai emmené ma caniche chez le véto elle avait une boule à l'anus , et verdict c'était un abcès a une des glandes anales il lui a percé et mise sous  antibiotiques et anti-inflammatoire, et tout est rentré dans l'ordre au bout de cinq jours

----------


## corinnebergeron

Eh bien c'était bien les glandes anales engorgées, pas encore infectées, le véto les a vidées, a taté la prostate, en bon état, au final comme il était à jeun on lui a fait faire un détartrage qui n'était pas du luxe. Ce soir c'est encore très enflé mais bon la main du véto dans le trouffinion çà peut laisser des séquelles ... on va surveiller !

----------


## jocelyne

Et ça va aujourd'hui ?

----------


## corinnebergeron

Ben il a toujours mal, et c'est toujours gros. Je trouve un peu fort de café qu'il n'ait pas eu au moins des antiinflammatoires. Enfin, SPIRIT vacille sur ses pattes, je sens  qu'on va filer chez le véto demain en soirée, j'emmenerai BILL s'il ne va pas mieux.

Fais ch.....

----------


## aglae84

pour ma canichette qui a fait un abcès d'une glande anale en début de semaine ça a mis 4 jours pour dégonffler, elle a été 5 jours sous antibiotiques et anti-inflammatoires. Elle avait mal aussi, surtout quand on lui nettoyait.

----------


## jocelyne

Que ça ne dégonfle pas tout de suite, tout de suite, c'est une chose et c'est peut-être normal.
Mais il ne faut pas oublier la prise en charge de la douleur, ça aide à la guérison aussi.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Oui mais je n'ai que des médocs lourds, pour SPIRIT. Tu lui donnerais quoi toi ? Le véto n'est pas près de chez nous, pas facile

----------


## aglae84

il n'y a que des anti-inflammatoires, voir à la pharmacie peut-être qu'ils ont quelque chose pour la douleur. Je comprend pas que le véto ne lui ai rien donné, pour ma canichette il lui a fait une piqûre d'antibio, plus anti-inflamatoire et il m'a fait continuer pendant 5 jours en comprimés.

----------


## corinnebergeron

C'est le véto de mon asso, habitué à me voir pinailler le mondre euro, et qui nous prend pour des miséreux, et ne fait pas toujours le nécessaire pour mes animaux à moi. Pour mon chien en fin de vie j'ai dû me procurer un anti-douleurs "costaud" par moi même. J'ai une amie pharmacienne qui me "fournit" mais je n'ai pu la  joindre ce we. Il n'a pas énormément mal mais quand même c'est une question de principe, et du coup on doit continuer à s'inquiéter.

Il m'a dit aussi que sa prostate était "pas trop grosse" ... je vais le mettre sous plantes pour la prostate mais qui ne le fasse pas pisser à longueur de temps. Faut que je trouve des gelules à base de curcuma, thé vert, et idéalement brocolis et il y a une quatrième plante (mon mari se penche sur son cas perso en ce moment). 

En plus nous on étaient partis sur le plan ablation de la prostate, castration, le grand jeu quoi, et on vendait l'appart comme dans la pub ... il a eu l'air surpris que je demande le détartrage (commençait à puer sérieusement de la gueule) et que je refasse les vaccins (c'était pas du luxe, pas par manque de sous mais par conviction mais là il n'était vraiment plus couvert) ...

----------


## jocelyne

Je n'ai pas de nom d'anti douleur précis à part cortisone et métacam et je ne sais pas si c'est adapté ou pas à son cas.
Généralement, mon véto fait en piqûre avant que je reprenne l'animal puis me donne des comprimés pour quelques jours ensuite.

Si tu vois le véto ce soir, il va te donner ce qu'il convient. Sinon, je pense qu'il faut que tu l'appelles pour lui dire et lui demander.

D'ici quelques temps, lorsque ça ira mieux, je pense qu'il faudrait le faire castrer pour éviter des problèmes de prostate.

----------


## corinnebergeron

J'hésite, la castration a fait de SPIRIT un légume, de WINNIE un boudha ventripotent (même avec régime). Mon CALIN est mort de la prostate (ainsi que coeur, des articulations ...) mais à 17 ans, faut bien mourir de quelque chose. Je ne suis pas fan de la castration chez les chiens mâles.

----------


## Pitchoun'

Sinon la castration chimique est une bonne alternative, c'est réversible et pas très onéreux...mon chien qui avait une hyperplasie bénigne de la prostate avait eu ce traitement, il était resté le même et sa prostate était plutôt bien.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Ah tiens et çà se fait comment ?

----------


## Pitchoun'

C'est un traitement qui se prend par comprimé/voie orale pendant 7 jours et qui dure pendant 6 mois.
http://www.virbac.ch/fr/kleintier/yp...d-us.-vet.html

----------


## corinnebergeron

Je garde sous le coude et j'en parlerai au véto, merci !

----------


## jocelyne

Ben moi je ne suis pas fan de la castration chimique.

Petit Benji a été castré à ses 15 ans. Jeté à la rue à cet âge. Il ne sentait pas faire sous lui, la prostate appuyait en permanence sur la vessie. Il est parti au paradis des chiens à 17 ans.

----------


## jocelyne

Comment vont Bill et Spirit ?

----------


## Houitie

Filou a été castré chimiquement deux fois. Une fois parce que chienne en chaleur arrivée en accueil (le boulet il s'en fichait royal mais bon, par précaution) et la deuxieme fois pour un souci de prostate. 
Perso je suis contre pour un jeune chien mais là clairement on ne pouvait plus l'opérer vu son age et son coeur et les effets ont été tres bénéfiques. 
Par contre il me semblait que c'était une piqure et pas des comprimés.  ::   Ce n'est pas si vieux pourtant.. je dois perdre la boule.

----------


## Houitie

je viens de regarder dans son carnet de santé, c'était bien une injection et ça coutait 60 euros.

----------

